# As I suspected, Benny Hinn is the Sith Lord



## lynnie (Feb 2, 2011)

*Benny Hinn, Dark Lord of the Sith*

YouTube - Benny Hinn - Dark Lord of the Sith

1.07 sec. 

I was laughing my head off, but I guess I should be weeping. Is just so awful and funny at the same time.


----------



## saintandsinner77 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, that was quite creative and funny...and I thought the clip about "Benny Hinn..let the bodies hit the floor," was comical. You're right though, it is quite sad that millions are caught up in this stuff because they have no shepherds in their churches to guide them into solid Biblical teaching. May the great Shepherd recover them!


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, he traded in his machine gun for a light saber.


----------



## TimV (Feb 2, 2011)

I liked the rays coming out of his hands. Cool. I wish I could do that.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 2, 2011)

TimV said:


> I liked the rays coming out of his hands. Cool. I wish I could do that.



You just need more faith.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 2, 2011)

I like the let the bodies hit the floor youtube video.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 3, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> I like the let the bodies hit the floor youtube video.



Here's the smackdown edition of that video:

[video=youtube;iLH7LHrYpLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLH7LHrYpLs[/video]

Sad. I used to think this was all fake and/or emotions, but now I'm thinking it might actually be demonic in nature..

One thing that defeats that hypothesis, though -- notice that the cameraman never falls down. Carrying a video camera must be like garlic against a vampire.


----------



## Andres (Feb 3, 2011)

I am curious as to where Hinn finds any scriptural basis for this kind of stuff. Surely someone's called him out on this before. If anyone here knows his answer, I'd really like to hear it.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 3, 2011)

Andrew,

Don't you know that Scripture is only _one_ of the sources of authority and revelation? And, besides, who needs mediated revelation when you can have access to the power and the pyrotechnics (even without the Daily Show's doctoring of the video) of immediate revelation? Didn't the radical reformation or the Zwickau prophets of Luther's time teach you ANYthing? Sola Scriptura is sooooooo boring and tedious when you have such ready availability of the instant on, high voltage, spirituality that can draw a crowd and drive the seeker to the canvas faster than Evander Holyfield in his prime?


----------



## TimV (Feb 3, 2011)

Wouldn't that be awesome of Holyfield or Chuck Liddell or one of those guys had the power?

---------- Post added at 06:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 AM ----------

Lynnie, I just sent this one to my kid's MMA instructor. I wonder if they could incorporate it into their style along with boxing, wrestling and judo.
YouTube - Benny Hinn: Let the Bodies Hit the Floor


----------



## Stargazer65 (Oct 22, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;u9SS95q2kpg]http://youtu.be/u9SS95q2kpg[/video]


----------



## Andres (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## jogri17 (Oct 22, 2011)

Gets better every time I see it.


----------



## seajayrice (Oct 22, 2011)

Note the Jedi gallantry @ :36 View attachment 2415


----------



## yoyoceramic (Oct 22, 2011)

I have not laughed that hard in a while. Have a thumb's up.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't know if I should laugh or cry.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 25, 2011)

Hinn is disturbing, no matter how you wrap him.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 25, 2011)

It would be hilarious if it wasn't so sad, the pure deception that these people are under.


----------



## black_rose (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I would not be happy if I walked up to talk to someone and they kept knocking me over.. Just saying.

---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------

I also feel really bad for this kid.. No telling how he's gonna grow up...
[video=youtube;CRYeEu0XYlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRYeEu0XYlg[/video]


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2011)

Jeffriesw said:


> It would be hilarious if it wasn't so sad, the pure deception that these people are under.



It's true. I'm with Tim and definitely think it could be demonic in nature.


----------



## earl40 (Nov 19, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Don't you know that Scripture is only _one_ of the sources of authority and revelation? And, besides, who needs mediated revelation when you can have access to the power and the pyrotechnics (even without the Daily Show's doctoring of the video) of immediate revelation? Didn't the radical reformation or the Zwickau prophets of Luther's time teach you ANYthing? Sola Scriptura is sooooooo boring and tedious when you have such ready availability of the instant on, high voltage, spirituality that can draw a crowd and drive the seeker to the canvas faster than Evander Holyfield in his prime?




Here IS the problem. Hinn twists the bible to back up what he practices. The problem is not that many do not believe the bible, the problem is what they believe the bible to be saying.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 19, 2011)

I wonder how many Workman's Comp claims his catchers file for back injuries?


----------



## black_rose (Nov 19, 2011)

I know, right? Poor people falling over all the time and getting beaten by a coat.. Surely someone could sue? I mean, it is America.


----------



## Gforce9 (Nov 20, 2011)

I wonder how Benny would respond to Darth Vader's comment "I am your father".............


----------

